# Slightly confused.



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Since having MRV (whole Home) installed yesterday, I have a few questions that I am perplexed about. 

I went from 8 port multiswitch to a SWM 16 

I started with one installer and one truck, I ended the day with 4 installers and three trucks. 

I tried to initially explain that my 5 LNB slimline had trouble seeing the 103 CA/CB but he was more interested in checking out my set up etc...

1. In the end, they swapped out my 5 LNB for a 3 LNB (all they had in their trucks) Any issues with that? 

2. The installer tried to get away without installing CCK's on the HR20 and HR21 but did install them after my insisting. I have 2 HR24's that only have 1 coax cable going into Sat.1 but I still have the ethernet ports active from my router. 

3. Where the SWM 16 is installed, should there be something that ties it into my router? 

4. The receivers all see each other and I can see the other play lists. I assume that I can only schedule a recording from a local HDDVR ? Unlike the H25 that can select where it wants to record something. 

Does this sound correct? 

Thanks.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

1. As long as your SD locals don't come off of 119 then it's not really a problem. HD locals are on 103. 

2. A CCK should be connected from the SWM16 to your router if you want On Demand and TV apps. there should not be an ethernet cable connected to any device connected via DECA.

3. You are correct.

Kevin


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

4. Correct. However there are some DirecTV apps/programs that will allow you to schedule recordings to any of your DVRs.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Kevin F said:


> . there should not be an ethernet cable connected to any device connected via DECA.


Does this include the HR24's that have internal DECA?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Fuzzybear said:


> Does this include the HR24's that have internal DECA?


correct. there should be no ethernet cables to any of the receivers with the exception of a small ethernet jumper from a receiver DECA connected to the TOP ethernet port on all receiver except the H24, H25, HR24 and HR34, those receivers have DECA built in.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok....but should I have a hard wired ethernet cable from my router to both of the HR24's? 

Are the CCK's wireless?


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Fuzzybear said:


> Ok....but should I have a hard wired ethernet cable from my router to both of the HR24's?
> 
> Are the CCK's wireless?


- Coax only to HR24s

- CCK is not wireless, but CCK-W is a wireless bridge

- Ethernet cat5 or 6 cable from router to CCK and coax (RG6) to HR24

- or CCK-W connects to coax and outputs via coax to either of your HR24s

I have a CCK-W which acts as a wireless bridge to my wireless N router on the second floor. DirecTV hit a home run with the CCK-W. Works great!


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

I must be more confused than I thought, my terminology is a bit skewed. 

The installer did not give me a CCK. 

I have 2 DECA adapter's on my HR20 and HR21

The H25 and both HR24 receivers are still connected to the internet via my router/switch with ethernet cables. 

Everything seems to be working correctly but I believe this is called unsupported mode.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

MRV setup with internet can be very confusing. Check out this link which uses the Cinema Connection Kit (CCK is the black box just left of the antenna under power outlet): www.weaknees.com DECA-MRV-Internet wiring diagram.

Here's some more information which may help clear things up: Whole Home DVR FAQ


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Fuzzybear said:


> I must be more confused than I thought, my terminology is a bit skewed.
> 
> The installer did not give me a CCK.
> 
> ...


You should have a supported setup, but the installer did not do that for you.

You need to remove the ethernet cables from the HR24 and H25 and then reboot the receivers. That will have it start using the internal DECA in the receivers.

You also need a CCK to bridge the coax network to your home network. I would call up DirecTV and have them send one to you and explain how the tech did not set up your system correctly. The CCK you get will be a wired CCK or a wireless CCK. The wired version will need its own coax and would have to be hardwired to your router. The wireless version can be placed in-line on a coax to another receiver. It can connect back to the router via a cable or can connect wirelessly.

HTH.

- Merg


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks guys!
I did call DirecTV and they are going to send me a CCK and a Tech out to finish the job. I knew from reading through these vast forums that I should have a supported set up but I was confused on some the parts involved with the MRV. 

The original Installer told me I could use my router/ethernet cables directly to the receivers.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Fuzzybear said:


> Thanks guys!
> I did call DirecTV and they are going to send me a CCK and a Tech out to finish the job. I knew from reading through these vast forums that I should have a supported set up but I was confused on some the parts involved with the MRV.
> 
> The original Installer told me I could use my router/ethernet cables directly to the receivers.


The Merg's post information is correct. It sounds like the installer needs to finish the job with the CCK installation and activation.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"hdtvfan0001" said:


> The Merg's post information is correct.


Of course it is. 

- Merg


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The Merg's post information is correct. It sounds like the installer needs to finish the job with the CCK installation and activation.


Correct for the most part, yes. Although maybe Merg should have asked the OP how an ethernet cable can be connected to an H25 to begin with since it has no ethernet port.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"HoTat2" said:


> Correct for the most part, yes. Although maybe Merg should have asked the OP how an ethernet cable can be connected to an H25 to begin with since it has no ethernet port.


:lol:

Ya know I kept reading that as H24 and even when I typed it out didn't notice I was typing H25.

- Merg


----------

